
Your passwords don’t suck, it’s your policies - MarlonPro
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/identity/your-passwords-dont-suck-its-your-policies/482
======
vog
From the article:

 _> He currently has Java and JavaScript Object Notation (JSON) versions and
is planning a JavaScript version._

Does the author have any (basic) knowledge on the field he is writing about?

